# mortise and tenon glue-up



## lvlacgyver (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm building 3 tables and have cut all 12 mortises and tenons. I dry fitted them and it all fits well. I've never attempted to glue up this kind of joint, b/c I usually use pocket screws. Can someone give me an idea of how much glue to use. I've left maybe 1/16" for glue in the bottom of each mortise. Also, is it important to cover the tenon's shoulders with glue? It seems like there will be alot of squeeze out if the shoulders need glue as well. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I cover every mating surface with a fair amount of glue. If I'm making a stubbed tenon joint with a groove for a panel, I tend to stop spreading 1/8" or so from the groove area. You can put masking tape across the areas at the joint line and that can save a little clean-up.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

macgyver,
spred enough glue in mortice and on tenon to coat. It was explained to me this way... If it drips you used to much and if it doesnt drip you didnt use enough. Just a nice even coat. I dont normally coat shoulders. Its end grain and you dont get a good bond there anyway. And I dont do the whole table in one glue up. Do it in two. Do both ends, clamp and cook. Then glue the ends together with front and rear apron. Good luck.


----------



## mlightfoot (May 13, 2008)

I would also use a slower setting glue like tite bond 3 to give you a little more working time.


----------

